# The worst part about the Kiwi Farms?



## Al Gulud (Nov 4, 2018)

What do you honestly think is the worst part about the Kiwi farms. It  can range from mildly disliking it to actually wanting it removed from the site.


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Nov 4, 2018)

There are far too few cows that come and sperg in their own threads.


----------



## Rand /pol/ (Nov 4, 2018)

A&H


----------



## Flying_with_the_Penguins (Nov 5, 2018)

Me


----------



## Zaragoza (Nov 5, 2018)

The chat


----------



## HG 400 (Nov 5, 2018)

@Melchett


----------



## skiddlez (Nov 5, 2018)

the camaraderie


----------



## BeanBidan (Nov 5, 2018)

Amberlynn Reid's Haydurs


----------



## The Manglement (Nov 5, 2018)

There's just too much stuff going on the farms. Keeping up with even a handful of threads is a full time job, and discovering new cows is just intimidating when they have 1000+ posts in their thread, let alone the big-timers who have their own subforums.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 5, 2018)

Some users' seemingly compulsive need to sperg about how much they hate muslims, and liberals in literally every thread they read.


----------



## Red Hood (Nov 5, 2018)

It's that fucker Rich Evans. GET OUT OF HERE, YOU FFFFUCKER!


----------



## AnAccount (Nov 5, 2018)

Some users compulsively sperg in general.


----------



## ColtWalker1847 (Nov 5, 2018)

Probably the forced sodomy.


----------



## dopy (Nov 5, 2018)

AnAccount said:


> Some


----------



## BILLY MAYS (Nov 5, 2018)

OP


----------



## Teri-Teri (Nov 5, 2018)

Everyone.


----------



## Coldgrip (Nov 5, 2018)

You.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 5, 2018)

Anyone can become Halal.


----------



## Audit (Nov 5, 2018)

People who don't archive content in cow threads. We have too many threads with dead youtube links.


----------



## I'm Just A Human Bean (Nov 5, 2018)

Disorganized OPs that look as cluttered and messy as the entire mega-thread itself.


----------



## dysentery (Nov 5, 2018)

Deep Thoughts


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 5, 2018)

Null


----------



## Next Task (Nov 5, 2018)

I don't need to know how you'd like to fuck a lolcow. Definitely not repeatedly or in graphic detail.


----------



## Dangus Bang Boon (Nov 5, 2018)

Cis white men.


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Nov 5, 2018)

So many threads (I'll admit I'm guilty of causing this too) follow this sort of cycle: New happening, Joke with 20x Winner ratings, reaction, reaction, somewhat off-topic tangent, reply to tangent, reply to tangent, joke with 4x Agree and a thunkful rating, late reaction, late reaction. Repeat cycle from the first joke until another happening is.

Of course this is because it's a forum, but sometimes threads will have 20+ pages of this shit and it's a pain in the ass to figure out what the fuck people are talking about. Jim's dox is probably the most extreme example because the happening itself was spread out, and each piece of information had the cycle going on between them


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Nov 5, 2018)

People who think they can be clever with cows or outsmart them.


----------



## Cake Farts (Nov 5, 2018)

It’s a bit daunting to read/keep up with the megathreads. While the wiki helps to some extent with summing up the cow’s history, larger threads are always in media res so it’s a bit challenging to post in it without disrupting the flow of the conversation.
Plus I don’t want to go through 300+ pages just to check whether or not the stupid joke I want to make has been posted already or not.


----------



## Keep Yourself Safe (Nov 5, 2018)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> Probably the forced sodomy.



Some had to be forced more than others though...


----------



## Snuckening (Nov 5, 2018)

the :autism::autism::autism::autism::autism::autism:


----------



## 0 2 (Nov 5, 2018)

The fact that I'll most likely never get a chance to hang out with people on these forums outside of them.


----------



## Kiwi Jeff (Nov 5, 2018)

_01 said:


> The fact that I'll most likely never get a chance to hang out with people on these forums outside of them.


----------



## ES 148 (Nov 5, 2018)

The backstabbing atmosphere. Obviously you can be friendly off-site but there can be times where you might be worried they're just seeing if you're cow material.


----------



## 0 2 (Nov 5, 2018)

ColtWalker1847 said:


> Probably the forced sodomy.


Well, I mean, without a screening process, how else are you gonna have an exclusive forum?


----------



## Raging Capybara (Nov 5, 2018)

The "Winner" and "Agree" ratings, they're so easy to farm, I prefer more challenging ratings like "Drink" and "Feels", or even "Informative" since that's the only really positive rating on this site.


----------



## Trasha Pay That A$$ (Nov 5, 2018)

Ron /pol/ said:


> A&H



Still banned?


----------



## Scratch This Nut (Nov 5, 2018)

Deep Thoughts turning into a clone of A&H day by day.


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (Nov 5, 2018)

The lack of maintenance of wiki pages for cultcows that mandates their status as cultcows.

Russel Greer and YandereDev are big ones. So much information just gets lost in thousands of pages of posts and discussions that it makes the thread impenetrable to newcomers and makes it hard to pin down the actual facts of what happened and when. Recently a streamer has been sourcing the farms for information about Greer but they got some of the information wrong just because it’s not summarized anywhere and digging it out of thousands of pages is impossible.

A good example of this thing handled properly is the Dobson thread, where a tumblr has been created that quickly summarizes all of his major events and has a pinned megapost of all of his fuckery for the last few years.


----------



## Black Waltz (Nov 5, 2018)

responding to questions with :autism:


----------



## Ass eating cunt (Nov 5, 2018)

@Ass eating cunt


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 5, 2018)

Being mistaken for a troll, when you are being entirely genuine... in those rare, fleeting moments your tiny reserves of kindness and empathy kick in.


----------



## Feraligatr (Nov 5, 2018)

The users who miss the concept of laughing at cows and get deeply involved by derailing threads with armchair psychology sperging or reveling in how much better they are than the cows.


----------



## pozilei (Nov 5, 2018)

Oglooger said:


> Anyone can become Halal.


Isn't that one of the best parts?

But for real: I don't like when someone (especially a newer member) goes all 'elite haxorz. Don't mess with us, cow, for we are Legion' or whatever bullshit they believe they are now part of.  You just joined an internet forum - drop the internet tough guy act. Sure, a handful of people here are terrifyingly good at doxing but most of us just like to laugh at fat hicks, bearded gnomes and melted garbage bags. I've mostly come across this attitude in the Beauty Parlour and Amberlynn Reid parts of the forum though...and it's probably gotten better lately.


----------



## Alberto Balsalm (Nov 5, 2018)

People who turn threads into hugboxes about their political opinions instead of discussing lolcows.


----------



## PantsFreeZone (Nov 5, 2018)

Me. I am the worst part about Kiwi Farms.

Well, me and the fact that the _Thoughtful _rating doesn't appear on any of my devices.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Nov 5, 2018)

Some users respect troons pronoms.


----------



## UE 558 (Nov 5, 2018)

Me being a shitposting idiot


----------



## dunbrine47 (Nov 5, 2018)

Newbies who LURK LESS instead of MOAR.


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Nov 5, 2018)

Thirstposting over female cows.


----------



## BipolarPon (Nov 5, 2018)

People using the word autism to describe anything eccentric or dumb, or replacing it with about every adjective ever.

The Backstabbing atmosphere, If you express a unpopular opinion, even about minute things like the shows you like or not, There's a swarm of users that want you to be halal'd. Thats what you get when your site is diverse.

 Threads on people who are not really they just did a dumb thing or made a mistake or two on the internet, and the op didn't like them so boom thread.


----------



## thejackal (Nov 5, 2018)

That the no powerleveling rule ruined pretty much every other forum for me including Reddit.


----------



## UnKillShredDur (Nov 5, 2018)

This thread.


----------



## POWER IN MISERY (Nov 5, 2018)

needs to be funnier


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 5, 2018)

BipolarPon said:


> People using the word autism to describe anything eccentric or dumb, or replacing it with about every adjective ever.
> 
> The Backstabbing atmosphere, If you express a unpopular opinion, even about minute things like the shows you like or not, There's a swarm of users that want you to be halal'd. Thats what you get when your site is diverse.
> 
> Threads on people who are not really they just did a dumb thing or made a mistake or two on the internet, and the op didn't like them so boom thread.



Check out this autist. I suggest we backstab them for their unpopular opinions, especially based on minute things like shows they like or not. I'd like this autist to be halal'd, preferably with diversity.


----------



## Mrs Paul (Nov 5, 2018)

Sometimes a wee lack of variety.  It gets a little tiring over "durrr, sjws, durr, trannies, etc".


----------



## RatManStan (Nov 5, 2018)

Articles & Happenings for being a more autistic version of /pol/, which is an accomplishment considering how fucking autistic /pol/ is.


----------



## ForgedBlades (Nov 5, 2018)

Bad OPs. There's a lot of cows I would like to follow, but the OP is so outdated that I don't really get a good grasp on them and I don't feel like scrolling through 500 pages to catch up. 

This is also true with current happenings. I would have never gotten the full grasp of Chris' latest cat fiasco if it didn't happen over the weekend when I had time to follow along. It would be nice if OPs could be updated when something new happens (ex: new Tweet, new news, etc) to create a timeline of sorts. I know that's asking a lot, but still.


----------



## Crunchy Leaf (Nov 5, 2018)

people who write 'oi mate you got a loisence for that [x]' on any thread involving the uk

all the homosexuals on this website also


----------



## sperginity (Nov 5, 2018)

ducktales4gameboy said:


> Russel Greer and YandereDev are big ones. So much information just gets lost in thousands of pages of posts and discussions that it makes the thread impenetrable to newcomers and makes it hard to pin down the actual facts of what happened and when. Recently a streamer has sourcing the farms for information about Greer but they got some of the information wrong just because it’s not summarized anywhere and digging it out of thousands of pages is impossible.



I've been trying to think of some kind of book marking solution for forum software, or maybe OP edits with summarizing/post links at specific intervals (like monthly summaries that are spoilered). Something can be done, I think. 

Anyway, the worst part is how fucking much people still powerlevel. If your point can't be made without resorting to that then it's a shitty point.


----------



## vanilla_pepsi_head (Nov 5, 2018)

How threads about fat cows inevitably lead to powerleveling about diet/weight. No1curr


----------



## Super Collie (Nov 6, 2018)

People who interject in threads with personal diatribes and use this community as a makeshift hugbox. Parts of the Farms have gotten soft over time.


----------



## Curt Sibling (Nov 6, 2018)

The creeping NPC cancer in the threads.


----------



## thebonesauce (Nov 6, 2018)

Sometimes I feel like I can’t have a genuine conversation or have any meaningful discussion without people shitting things up.


----------



## ShroomGender (Nov 6, 2018)

The lack of Mushroom-themed avatars.


----------



## Xanax (Nov 6, 2018)

The fucking kikes


----------



## Burgers in the ass (Nov 6, 2018)

Anyone who brags about how they're better then the cow, especially stuff like "Haha this cow is fat, I'm fat but at least i'm trying to lose weight see look i'm better than a cow, that justifies my existence, right?"


----------



## escapegoat (Nov 6, 2018)

Fucking edgelords. Pic of your backyard death camp, or it never happened. I doubt everyone's commitment to Nazi Sparklemotion.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 6, 2018)

People who try to have meaningful discussion.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Nov 6, 2018)

Burgers in the ass said:


> Anyone who brags about how they're better then the cow, especially stuff like "Haha this cow is fat, I'm fat but at least i'm trying to lose weight see look i'm better than a cow, that justifies my existence, right?"



Cancer Parlour in a nutshell


----------



## Jarilo182 (Nov 6, 2018)

The word filters annoy me, and I've had disagreements with other users and mods over what exactly constitutes a lolcow.


----------



## Xanax (Nov 6, 2018)

Jarilo182 said:


> The word filters annoy me, and I've had disagreements with other users and mods over what exactly constitutes a lolcow.



Actually yeah, I'd probably go with this. The "wéen" one is really annoying to me because, as much as some people take issue with the term, it's been common parlance in discussing Chris-chan for years. It's like filtering "asperchu" or "borb" or something.


----------



## Jarilo182 (Nov 6, 2018)

Xanax said:


> Actually yeah, I'd probably go with this. The "wéen" one is really annoying to me because, as much as some people take issue with the term, it's been common parlance in discussing Chris-chan for years. It's like filtering "asperchu" or "borb" or something.



The nonstop filtering of w/e/e/n and m/i/l/k makes old threads so hard to read. And yeah, while the origins of w/e/e/n are dumb, the wordfilter is ten times worse.


----------



## Xanax (Nov 6, 2018)

Jarilo182 said:


> The nonstop filtering of w/e/e/n and m/i/l/k makes old threads so hard to read. And yeah, while the origins of w/e/e/n are dumb, the wordfilter is ten times worse.



"a-log" is almost exactly the same thing as "wéen" - a really vaguely defined Christorical term that can be thrown at someone to discredit their Chris-related opinion without actually responding. I'd say it's worse than wéen in that regard because no one can agree on what constitutes a-logging, and yet it's still allowed.


----------



## RatManStan (Nov 6, 2018)

thebonesauce said:


> Sometimes I feel like I can’t have a genuine conversation or have any meaningful discussion without people shitting things up.


No offense but why would you _ever_ expect to have meaningful discussion on a internet forum whose sole purpose is literally to laugh at retards?


----------



## The Cunting Death (Nov 6, 2018)

Some users being more annoying/worse than the cows they mock.


----------



## GarthVader (Nov 6, 2018)

The free T-shirt.


----------



## WorldsSmartestManRonOTool (Nov 7, 2018)

People who take it too seriously, and get unnecessarily self important if they are in communication with one of the subjects of discussion.


----------



## Raging Capybara (Nov 7, 2018)

Posting so I can see what is the word filter for ween

EDIT - Ok, that was unexpected. I didn't know about this filter yet.


----------



## Corbin Dallas Multipass (Nov 7, 2018)

RatManStan said:


> No offense but why would you _ever_ expect to have meaningful discussion on a internet forum whose sole purpose is literally to laugh at exceptional individuals?


This forum contains the most meaningful discussion of any I've ever participated in.  The lolcow threads tend to be separate from the other threads.  How can you say the only purpose is to laugh at people when you're in a thread right now discussing something else.


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 7, 2018)

The trollshielding dogfucker invasion is pretty bad.


----------



## MrTroll (Nov 7, 2018)

People who make posts longer than eight words.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Nov 7, 2018)

We don't have a secret handshake.


----------



## OldGuy (Nov 7, 2018)

The Canadians who cant take a joke, and give your post spite rating, for giving them some light banter...


----------



## Purple Stuff (Nov 7, 2018)

its existence


----------



## Tiny Clanger (Nov 7, 2018)

Getting the obligatory tattoo on your arse when you join.


----------



## Bunny Tracks (Nov 7, 2018)

The now seemingly constant Cloudfare errors.


----------



## catdog (Nov 8, 2018)

It keeps me eternally pessimistic about the world.


----------



## Cistern Rumbler (Nov 8, 2018)

Al Gulud said:


> What do you honestly think is the worst part about the Kiwi farms. It can range from mildly disliking it to actually wanting it removed from the site.



This thread.


----------



## Doctor Parker (Nov 8, 2018)

No discussion of actual kiwi fruits.







Perfection


----------



## Raging Capybara (Nov 9, 2018)

This avatar:


----------



## Diabeetus (Nov 9, 2018)

Raging Capybara said:


> This avatar:


I would love to know who's face is that.


----------



## ProgKing of the North (Nov 9, 2018)

Nobody's offered to suck my dick yet


----------



## Kirito (Nov 9, 2018)

ProgKing of the North said:


> Nobody's offered to suck my dick yet


Try asking @Dynastia


----------



## Antipathy (Nov 9, 2018)

I'm here.


----------



## Audit (Nov 9, 2018)

The fact that it's shown me that white girls fuck dogs.


----------



## Milk Mage (Nov 9, 2018)

Me


----------



## Count groudon (Nov 11, 2018)

The sheer amount of nudes from fat ugly autists that are floating around these threads.


----------



## TenMilesWide (Nov 11, 2018)

bunch of slack jawed faggots around here


----------



## Tragi-Chan (Nov 15, 2018)

The Warhammer shit.


----------



## Moloch (Nov 15, 2018)

There is waaaaaay too much shit to sort out and sift through on here. Its not a bad thing that there's a bunch of info, it's just hard to find what you are looking for.


----------



## SweetDee (Nov 15, 2018)

People who write messages directly to the cows in their posts.  Just stahp.  Remember that they're not actually people, they're cows.



BeanBidan said:


> Amberlynn Reid's Haydurs



This just makes me automatically like you and want to talk to you all the time.  In fact, followed.

Sincerely,

SweetDee, Amberlynn Reid Haydur.


----------



## Pozzingmyfilthyneghole (Nov 15, 2018)

Sensitive janitor faggots who ought to be turned into blood eagles.


----------



## Nick Gars (Nov 15, 2018)

I've only been here about a year, (had an another account, got locked out of it because the phone with my login deets literally exploded), but I don't think there's a "worst part". I usually just enjoy reading and participating in threads. Hell, reading up on some cows usually makes me feel less like a complete failure.


----------



## Pina Colada (Nov 15, 2018)

Playing catch-up with 100+ pages of content to make sure you're not ninja-ing anybody.


----------



## SweetDee (Nov 16, 2018)

When the high priest of the Great Old Ones can't even spell its own name correctly.


----------



## drtoboggan (Nov 16, 2018)

Laci Green nudes.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Nov 16, 2018)

The bootlicker attitude people have towards Null and users like @AnOminous even though they're also lolcows. 

The /pol/ infestation

People on the CWC board who buy into memes like "lol Chris can't get a job because of his background"

Low-effort ratings-farm posts

Fagcuck mods who delete my posts for being "autistic" or "off-topic"

All of the Australian users


----------



## BScCollateral (Nov 16, 2018)

People who think,or claim to think, that scraping by on government charity is awesome.

Because if you envy Chris-Chan and his tugboat, you need to look at your life and figure out what you did wrong.


----------



## Count groudon (Nov 16, 2018)

The fact that a lot of the users that were here when I signed up are gone now. Fuck You for making me feel like a loser for hanging around this long 


I miss you all


----------



## AnOminous (Nov 16, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> The fact that a lot of the users that were here when I signed up are gone now. Fuck You for making me feel like a loser for hanging around this long
> 
> 
> I miss you all



Better they left than went halal.  At least the ones who didn't go halal.


----------



## Replicant Sasquatch (Nov 16, 2018)

Count groudon said:


> The fact that a lot of the users that were here when I signed up are gone now. Fuck You for making me feel like a loser for hanging around this long
> 
> 
> I miss you all


I blame Vordrak


----------



## J A N D E K (Nov 16, 2018)

One thing about kiwi farms I never could stomach. All the damn vampires.


----------



## jewelry investor (Nov 16, 2018)

J A N D E K said:


> One thing about kiwi farms I never could stomach. All the damn vampires.


energy vampires.


----------

